# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Fishing in a canal

## panch0

We have a canal behind our neighborhood that I occasionally take my boys too to catch catfish. We have use chicken liver, bologna, and earthworms with very little luck. We still have fun though. My cousin came down and he brought this stink bait called secret7. Man we caught at least 15 catfish in 4-5 hours! 4 were keepers, but my boys had a blast catching the tiny ones. I am taking this stuff to where the big cats live in a reservoir about 20 miles from my place. I will report back with the results. It might have been a lucky night or not. Here is a pic of my boys (in orange) and their cousins.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Mmmmmm.....catfish! :Drool: 

 Keep us posted!

----------


## kyratshooter

We used to use dough balls soaked in vinillia.  Let them sit in the fridge for a couple of days.

It worked and smelled better than some of the new concoctions on the market now.

----------


## Rick

Nothing better than seeing a bunch of kids fishing. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## crashdive123

Who had more fun - the kids, or you watching them?  Nice picture - thanks.

----------


## Winnie

What Rick said and then some!

----------


## panch0

I thought it was cool watching them and how fearless some of them were. My sons were teaching their cousins how to cast properly which made me a proud daddy. They would forget about fishing at times and were playing tackle football which was funny to watch as well.

----------


## Rick

Well...at least it wasn't tackle fishing. You know how kids invent their own games.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh - I get it.  Tackle fishing........fishing tackle....... :Innocent:

----------


## Batch

I missed this thread. But, was taken back to when my kids first started fishing. LOL

Fishing takes patience. Taking a kid takes great patience. Taking that many kids requires sainthood! LOL

----------


## BushedOut

I can honestly say some of my best memory as a kid were from fishing.. The feeling stays with you forever and there is always something to learn :-)

----------

